# Canyon Pathlite (Cross / Fitness Bike) - ein Bike für mich und den Junior on Board



## Landjaeger (19. Juni 2018)

Servus,

ich war auf der Suche nach einem lässigen Bike um hin und wieder kleine Stadt-Touren (München) mit dem Sohnemann im Kindersitz oder dann auch mal eine längere Tour mit Fahrradanhänger zu unternehmen.
Eigentlich wollte ich ursprünglich das eBike von *Canyon "Spectral:ON"*, letztendlich war es das falsche Bike für den Einsatzweck. Das Spectral:ON kommt dann bestimmt noch als 2. Bike und Fun-Bike. 

In der engeren Auswahl stand dann noch das *Grand Canyon* als Hardtail. Tolles Bike von der Optik und Ausstattung, dennoch habe ich mich auf Grund der MTB-Bereifung dagegen entschieden. Ich dachte, wenn ich hinten einen Sitz oder dann mal einen Anhänger befördere, dann sind die MTB Reifen ein kleiner Störfaktor und verlangen mehr Anstrengung bzw. eine bessere Kondition. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Dann war noch das *"Cube Cross SL"*. Bestimmt auch ein tolles Bike, war nur gerade hier in München nicht verfügbar. Die Ausstattung ist High-End.

Final bin ich dann bei meiner Entscheidung Anfang Juni beim *Pathlite *gelandet. Die kleinere Bereifung und die Mountainbike Gene haben mich sehr angesprochen.
Ich wollte unbedingt das *Pathlite AL SL 8.0* mit der Shimano XT Ausstattung, leider war es aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht in meiner Größe und Wunschfarbe lieferbar. Daher habe ich mich für das *Pathlite AL SL 7.0 SL* mit der *SRAM GX Eagle Grip Shift*, 12s entschieden.

Geliefert wurde es letzte Woche und ich bin nun etwas hin und her gerissen. Es fährt sich toll und man sitzt doch sehr aufrecht und entspannt auf dem Bike, aber irgendwas stört mich. Vielleich liegt es an der Grip Shift Schaltung oder an der SRAM Bremse. Oder vielleicht ist die Größe M bei meiner Körpergröße von 182cm und Schrittlänge von 89cm zu nah an den Grenze zu L. Der Kindersitz passt ganz gut auf das Bike, dennoch ist der Schwerpunkt sehr weit hinten, aber immer noch OK. Der Junior hat platzt und ihm gefällt es 

Jetzt überlege ich das Bike gegen das *Pathlite AL SL 8.0 *mit Shimano zu tauschen und die Größe L zu probieren. Wäre in den nächsten Tagen verfügbar.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich habe bei meiner Entscheidung leider keine Topics über das Pathlite gefunden und wenn ich mir die Verfügbarkeit von z.B. dem *Pathlite AL SL 7.0 SL* anschaue, dann sollten schon einige Pathlite auf der Straße sein. Also wo seid ihr alle?
Gerne könnt ihr hier eure Erfahrungen zu dem Bike austauschen und dem ein oder anderen bei seiner Entscheidung helfen.

Gruß aus München

++++++++++++++++++++

*PS: Bike steht zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse bitte melden.*


----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2018)

Bei Deinen Maßen geht nur L. M ist zu klein und gedrückt. Desweiteren müßtest Du bei M die Sattelstütze auf max. ausziehen. Wenn die Sitzhöhe stimmt hättest Du eine enorme Sattelüberhöhung bei M. Das willst Du auf Dauer nicht wirklich.
Du bist Langbeiner, hast die gleichen Maße wie ich, da geht nur L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landjaeger (19. Juni 2018)

Wow, danke dir! Vom feeling her bin ich auch deiner Meinung, aber das Canon PPS zur Rahmenbestimmung hat mit als Empfehlung M ausgespuckt und in der Hotline waren die ähnlicher Meinung. Komischerweise ist die Empfehlung beim Grand Canyon L oder Spectral:ON M gewesen.

Beim* Pathlite AL SL 7.0 SL *ist L nur noch in blau verfügbar. Wenn ich jetzt die Chance habe und das 8.0 verfügbar ist, sollte ich dann am besten gleich welchseln und die XT Ausstattung wählen?


----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2018)

Ob es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist mußt Du wissen. Ich hatte das Roadlite / Fitnessbike und war mit L sehr zufrieden, wobei ich den Vorbau um 20mm gekürzt hatte um etwas aufrechter zu sitzen.


----------



## Landjaeger (21. Juni 2018)

Eine Frage, fährt sich ein Hardtail MTB wie z.B. das Grand Canyon mit einem Kindersitz oder evtl. einem Anhäger viel schwerer bzw. anstrengender als das Pathlite mit 28'' Maxxi Reifen und 40mm ? Ist der Unterscheid extrem bemerkbar? 

Oder anders gefragt, ist das Pathlite das bessere Bike wenn man damit primär einen Kindersitz chauffiert?


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2018)

Wie wird der Sitz eigentlich befestigt ? An der Sattelstütze ?

Ein MTB ist sicherlich komfortabler weil die Reifen breiter sind und zusätzlich abfedern.

Bei schmalen Reifen ist der Rollwiderstand natürlich geringer. Dafür holpert es mehr.


----------



## Landjaeger (21. Juni 2018)

Der Thule Ridealong wird an dem Rohr unter dem Sattel befestigt, quasi am Rahmen. Das funktioniert ganz gut. 

Gerne hätte ich das Grand Canyon genommen, aber das Pathlite mit den schmalen Reifen fährt super spritzig und die Beschleunigung hat mich erstaunt. 

Spaßiges Gerät!


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2018)

Da die Massenträgheit geringer ist weil die Felgen und die Reifen leichter sind als beim MTB, ist doch klar dass das PL schneller beschleunigt. Man kann eben nicht beides haben (Komfort und schnell).


----------



## Landjaeger (29. Juni 2018)

Wollte noch ein Bild mit euch vom Pathlite mit Kindersitz von Thule teilen. Bei schönerem Wetter mache ich noch weitere mit den neuen Ergon GS1 Griffe.

Freue mich auf die nächste Tour mit dem Bike!


----------



## Landjaeger (5. Juli 2018)

Kann mir jemand beim Luftdruck helfen? Wie finde ich heraus welcher Luftdruck für das Bike ideal ist und was der Hersteller für das Bike empfiehlt?

Auf dem Reifen Maxxis Rambler steht Max. 120 PSI, also um die 8 Bar.

Bei den Laufrädern "DT Swiss X 1900 Spline" bin ich mit den Daten auf Seite 3 überfordert: https://www.canyon.com/download/manuals/DT-Swiss-WHEELS-User-Manual.pdf


----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand beim Luftdruck helfen? Wie finde ich heraus welcher Luftdruck für das Bike ideal ist und was der Hersteller für das Bike empfiehlt?
> 
> Auf dem Reifen Maxxis Rambler steht Max. 120 PSI, also um die 8 Bar.
> 
> Bei den Laufrädern "DT Swiss X 1900 Spline" bin ich mit den Daten auf Seite 3 überfordert: https://www.canyon.com/download/manuals/DT-Swiss-WHEELS-User-Manual.pdf



Was für eine Innenmaulweite haben Deine Felgen ? Dieser Wert (rim inner width) in einer Zeile mit der Reifenbreite (tire width) ergibt den max. zulässigen Luftdruck.

Wenn Du die Bezeichnung Deiner Felgen kennst (steht ja drauf) dann kannst Du bei DTSwiss nach der Innenbreite der Felge suchen. Die Reifenbreite steht auf dem Reifen außen drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2018)

Den idealen Luftdruck gibt es nicht. Zuviel und der Reifen / Felge können platzen. Zu wenig und Du bekommst einen Durchschlag. Also geht um Dein Fahrtgefühl. Mit Kind braucht es mehr Luftdruck weil Dein Gewicht höher ist. Du mußt also ein wenig probieren. Geht ja fix.


----------



## Landjaeger (5. Juli 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Was für eine Innenmaulweite haben Deine Felgen ? Dieser Wert (rim inner width) in einer Zeile mit der Reifenbreite (tire width) ergibt den max. zulässigen Luftdruck.
> 
> Wenn Du die Bezeichnung Deiner Felgen kennst (steht ja drauf) dann kannst Du bei DTSwiss nach der Innenbreite der Felge suchen. Die Reifenbreite steht auf dem Reifen außen drauf.


Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung. Wie geschrieben, die Tabelle verwirrt mich. ICh kann mit den Daten nichts anfangen.

Die Daten vom Reifen sind folgende:
*Größe * * ETRTO * * Version * * Mischung * * Karkasse *
700 x 40C 40 - 622 Tubeless Ready + EXO Dual 120

Aktuell sind 5 Bar drin. Das hat mir der Fahrradladen vor Ort reingepumpt.


----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2018)

Also Papa, guck mal:
Auf der Homepagage steht...





Deine Reifen sind also 40mm breit, Deine Felgen haben innen 22.5mm. Das ist Fakt.

Jetzt schauste Dir in der Tabelle an, wo Deine Reifenbreite A gelistet ist, und wo Deine Innenweite B gelistet ist. Ist ja auch rechts von der Tabelle auf dem Schaubild dargestellt.

Jetzt kommt die 1 Millionen Frage -> *Welcher Wert steht nun bei maximalem Druck C ??? 

A: 4
B: 5.5
C: 0
D: Pizza*

*Folglich darfst Du den Reifen nicht mehr aufpumpen als wieviel bar .....?*


----------



## Landjaeger (9. Juli 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Also Papa, guck mal:





filiale schrieb:


> *Folglich darfst Du den Reifen nicht mehr aufpumpen als wieviel bar .....?*
> Anhang anzeigen 749175



Antwort B: 5,5 Bar 

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung, ich hab's dann doch noch rausgefunden.


----------



## eikox (15. Juli 2018)

@Landjaeger:
Was für einen Hinterbauständer hast du denn drauf? Ich habe ein Pathlite SL AL 7.0 in L und finde einfach nichts Passendes...


----------



## Landjaeger (17. Juli 2018)

@eikox Das ist der Hinterradständer 672 von Hebie und funktioniert soweit ganz gut, nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass es nicht die beste Lösung ist. Die obere Schelle am kleinen Rahmen muss man andersrum befestigen, sonst passt es nicht ganz und wackelt etwas. Ich suche noch etwas passenderes. 

Den Ständer von Radon "Extra Strong S4" hatte ich davor probiert, aber die Befestigung war grottenschlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrici73 (20. August 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Wollte noch ein Bild mit euch vom Pathlite mit Kindersitz von Thule teilen. Bei schönerem Wetter mache ich noch weitere mit den neuen Ergon GS1 Griffe.
> 
> Freue mich auf die nächste Tour mit dem Bike!
> Anhang anzeigen 746848



Hallo zusammen.
Bei uns ist es so, die Kids sind seit zwei Vier Jahren aus dem Kindersitzalter heraus. Ich hatte mir vor zwei Jahren ein Cannondale Urban bike gekauft mit Carbon Riemen und alfine 8Gang Nabenschaltung. Nun fahren wir nicht nur Asphalt, sondern auch mal Feldwege/Waldwege. 
Die Marke Canyon ist für mich neu als Jahrelanger Cannondale Nutzer, jedoch hat Cannondale seit sie nicht mehr „Handmade in US“ sind meiner Meinung nach nachgelassen. Hatte mal Probleme mit dem Letzten Bike und die Garantie Abwicklung hat tatsächlich fast 1 Jahr gedauert
So jetzt habe ich das Canyon Commuter 8.0, oder das Pathlite 8.0 in der Auswahl, wo mir beim Commuter für meine Zwecke abgeraten wurde, jedoch ist es perfekt mit der integrierten Beleuchtung,Gates Carbon, Schutzblechen.

Wie bist du mit deinem Pathlite zufrieden, oder kann hier auch einer was zum Commuter 8.0 sagen?

Sind die aktuellen schon die 2019 er Modelle? 

Dankeschön


----------



## Landjaeger (21. August 2018)

Patrici73 schrieb:


> Wie bist du mit deinem Pathlite zufrieden, oder kann hier auch einer was zum Commuter 8.0 sagen?


Servus!

Ich feier das Pathlite sehr und es reicht für meinen Einsatzweck vollkommen aus. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich es ausschließlich als in der Stadt für Kurzstrecken nutze. Den ein oder anderen Schotterweg hat aus auch perfekt überstanden.

Die GripShift von SRAM ist schön knackig und zuverlässig. Bin froh diese gewählt zu haben.

Lediglich ist das Bike mit dem Thule Sitz doch sehr instabil, da der Schwerpunkt viel zu weit hinten liegt, so dass das Vorderrad ganz schnell steigt wenn ich nicht auf dem Bike sitze oder einen steile Einfahrt hochfahre. Kann sein es liegt an der Geometrie oder Kindersitze sind hier einfach total fehl am Platz.
Aus diesem Grund wird diese oder nächste Woche der Thule Chariot Cross angeschafft.  Darauf freuen wir uns sehr, sofern der dann auch mit der richtigen Steckachse an das Bike passt!

Wie gesagt, für mich reicht es als Stadtrand vollkommen aus.
Für lange Strecken und in die Berge mit dem Thule Chariot kommt dann demnächst ein Specialized Levo 2019er 


Patrici73 schrieb:


> Sind die aktuellen schon die 2019 er Modelle?


Sind zwar die aktuellsten Modelle, müssten also noch die 2018er sein (vielleicht auch 18er und 19er, da keine neuen geplant sind?)

++++++++++++++++++++

*PS: Bike steht zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse bitte melden.*


----------



## mohlo (21. August 2018)

Die 2019er-Modelle wurden heute im Newsletter bekanntgegeben.


----------



## Patrici73 (21. August 2018)

mohlo schrieb:


> Die 2019er-Modelle wurden heute im Newsletter bekanntgegeben.


Was gibt es denn in Sachen Pathlite und Commuter ?


----------



## LisaBunetti (4. August 2021)

Servus,

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich will mein geliebtes Parhlite kindertauglich machen. Leider finde ich keinen Ständer der aus Platzgründen befestigt werden kann und ich bin mir unsicher ob ich mit der richtigen Steckachse überhaupt einen Fahrradanhänger fahren darf. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Ich möchte mir eigentlich ungern ein neues Fahrrad kaufen.
Liebe Grüße Lisa


----------



## Hoffroad (24. August 2021)

Hi Lisa,

ich habe tatsächlich identisches Problem!
Es scheint eine absolute Marktlücke zu sein, gängige Kindersitze an sportliche Fahrräder montieren zu können und einen Fahrradständer nutzen zu können..
Gruß
Hoffroad


----------

